# November field training



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Already getting cold here, I doubt we'll be in the water much any more. Drat. It seems it's always either too hot or too cold here.
I can put his jacket on him for some marks in the water, especially if we use live birds, but I already don't want to do drills. Our water is below 40 degrees now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you had Tito in cold water?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, he's got a really heavy coat and he's not particularly bothered by cold water. He'll break the ice with his chest if there's a live bird to be had. 
But I don't want to do repetitive drills in cold water. 
Last week the water was about 40 degrees, so we just stuck to long swims (85-100 yards out) with live birds at the end of them.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh wow, I can't believe your water is already 40 and below! It is getting really chilly here but I don't think the water will get that low for a long time. My friend says I have about a month left to work drill in the water here but I we'll see. I'm bad at water, I getting all the junk out of their fur that they drag in from the bank. 
We have just been training like normal. I am seriously setting my goal for senior this spring. I think we can do it, just a lot of work. I just have to keep doing drill and blinds. I do love that book that Anney suggested, building a retriever, the drills are great!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> oh wow, I can't believe your water is already 40 and below!


It's getting cold here up north. Yesterday morning we had ice extending from shore six feet into the lake. With the next cold snap we'll probably be walking on water. :uhoh:


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

It's getting cold here also, I haven't had copper in the water for a while now since he had a hot spot and his whole stomach was shaved when he was hospitalized. Worked on some long land blinds this morning and did very well. Decided to really stretch them out and didn't have to handle him at all. With how well he has been doing, I have be really thinking about doing some field trials with him.

On a side note I could use some pointers with an ongoing issue I'm having with him. He is a little fire breather and he has such high intensity. He wants to leave for blinds and marks before I send him. He also doesn't want to sit nicely when I'm lining him up, he keeps picking up his but 2-3 inches off the ground. I really like his intensity but I this issue is driving me nuts.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon it was 44 outside and windy. The temperatures plummeted like crazy over the weekend and now are going back up. I almost did not run the girls in the water. I figured they have to get used to it anyhow and Rose loves to get toweled down. Her behind is so ticklish she has the funniest towel dance.

I guess the cold temperatures and wind is also helpful on the bird return.  She zoomed back with that bird; ready to go again.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy and I got to train with some field trialers prior to the golden national field trials last week. She was fabulous. I'm really happy with her distances on land. Water could be better. But she's an honest dog and take straight lines without ever having been de-cheated. I was able to get some one on one help with a pro, which I've never had. I really enjoyed having someone tell me step by step what to do, I really learned a lot. Yesterday my DH got her out for a snow bike ride for 20 miles. She was a smiling dog when she came home last night with him. This week, I need to get back on track with yard work. Water has been iced up for a while now, which is normal for us. Not much snow yet. We're back in the show ring on Sunday, hope we finally start getting some points. I'm determined to get titles at both ends of her name. Ducks are all gone. So we're switching to grouse and ptarmigan hunting now. Which means lots of hunting and not a lot of finding. We start back on retriever classes next week.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been bad I have not done much with Jige. I have been trying to get ready for all the arts and craft sales I have coming up before Christmas.  Sunday would have been a great day to train it was windy but sunny. I will be heading to the fields on Wednesday. Last week we did in and out water blinds he is doing good on these. I need to knuckle down right after Dec 13th ( my last vendor show) and get ready I hope to get an upland title on him in Feb/ March.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It hasn't gotten too cold here yet but it is dark before and after work. Mine went swimming in the river yesterday <3 Just for fun, no training. I did use the come in whistle a lot for them crossing the river and taking off!

Not too much training, dog skool teecher is back so weekend group is resuming but my family has gotten quite demanding so will have to find some way to navigate my priorities. I would really like to get them to group, they need it!

Dee Dee went back to Feeld Klass last night and worked on drills, I added some obedience she can surely use, plus I've noticed episodes of skittishness lately, so the class environment will be good for her.

ETA: Love the new pics of Lucy but ugh that 4 letter white stuff ! hate it
The dogs do seem perkier in the cooler temps


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We had training today. We did a series of 2 singles then 2 blinds .. Gladys needed me moving up and blowing the whistle and yelling and pushing the button a lot. Ugh.
Then we did a series of 3 singles. 
The girls did pretty good marking, in fact Dee Dee was amazing - fast and efficient!
Both did a great job in the second series.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Winter time here. Pack ice on the ocean and ice fishing going on. This is our road work season. Snow biking the dogs all winter gets them in excellent shape for the spring. The snow bikes are a lot slower than mountain bikes. It paces nicely for the dogs. Lucy can do easy 20+ miles, keep our boys at 8 miles. I think distance is so important for field dogs. Next week we start back in retriever classes. I'm skipping obedience classes this winter.

Showed Lucy this weekend. She looks nice all spruced up, but as usual the outside of Alaska dog took BOB. Next shows are January and March. Some day we'll get that elusive Ch.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

this weekend was fun. First off, my husband is back from deployment! He came in on Thursday night. Next, the club I belong to hosted their biannual hunt test. I marshaled for Junior both days, first time to marshall. It went really smoothly and our group was small not many pros to fit in.Everyone was so laid back this time and it was a lot of joking and fun. The judges were great, it was a nice fast two days. Sunday we were done by noon, woot woot! Katniss got her junior title which was great. It seems like forever ago I started for the junior but I don't travel around to tests so basically I had to wait for fall for the chance to go for it. And Peaches got two more legs with my daughter running her so one more for her. 
The hugest accomplishment of the weekend was that Katniss picked up both her live fliers that were all flapping around and hissing! Instead of her getting all spooked and hesitant she just ran right up to them and fetched them up! I was so happy and surprised!! All that training with the live fliers paid off! The second day she even had to slightly wrestle a better hold on the moving bird but it wasn't anything I needed to coax, she had it! She lined perfectly, didn't cheat the bank at all, it was pretty much perfect both days. 

One really cool thing that helped me out a lot is on Sunday after everything was done I went over to run the old senior blind set up to see how she would handle it. Our judges just flipped flopped from senior to junior on Sunday so our junior set up was the senior the previous day and so was the judge. I went over to the blind but had no clue that the judge was hanging out behind his car, it looked like no one was around. Well, he pops out and says, hey can I watch? I was nervous but said sure, I didn't have her collar with me or anything, just wanted to see where we were at for a senior blind. It was his blind so he told me where to stand and he watched. He said she would have passed, she was under control the whole time and she took all my casts. The second run was a handler error, I lined her up wrong ( I could barely see the ribbon as the sun was directly in my eyes) but as soon as she left I tweeted when I saw her taking the wrong line and I gave her a angle back and she took that straight to the bird. It was so exciting to have that opportunity for the judge to "judge" me and give me pointers on some stuff. Talk about making me feel a lot more confident! 

So great great great weekend!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

MOP,
Great fun! And DH got to be there too. Makes all that hard work pay off!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> First off, my husband is back from deployment!


Please extend my "Welcome Home" to your hubby! 

FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Yay! Great your husband is home! I am so glad your daughter ran Peaches! Tell her and Peaches congrats congrats congrats! Now she is hooked as well! Way to go Kat and Shelby! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

well, two weeks ago vet thought Rose had a UTI and we did 10 days of antibiotics which we finished this past Thursday. Last week she did not want to eat much, got tired quickly, had to be coaxed to get her regular food and snacks. Went to the cabin on Friday. Saturday after our morning hike noticed a thorn stuck in her right leg right above her back paw pad. Took it out, stopped the bleeding, cleaned it and put EMT spray on it. Did about 4 110 yard retrieves straight line but it was up the hill with bunch of deer beds around it. She did good but acted very tired after it. Did not think that much of it since she went on a hike earlier, did not sleep at all that day and not so much the day before. 
Yesterday we went training. She completely showed me the paw on land but did everything on water. I figured her leg was hurting her. Got back home and she started shivering. Put a blanket on her and she just laid there all evening and all night. Took her temperature and the ear thermometer said 98.4. Started freaking out, hypothermia, hypothyroid. 
Set in to go to the vets this morning and do the Dr Dodds thyroid panel. Her temperature was 101, but she started coughing. Vet said to give her another week before we do anything since she was just on antibiotics and it seems like she has an upper respiratory issue. 
Now I am on the verge to stop her water training. It is getting cold outside and DH thinks I should not have let her get in the water last weekend or this weekend. Of course he is also pretty determined that I do not run her this coming weekend.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Ohman I hope she feels better, I'm not sure Id train if I didn't know what was going on


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I flip out with these things. The dogs can't tell us what is wrong.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have always had the towels ready, toweled dried them both good and the car was warm with the fans running. I have the orthopedic pads in the car kennels so they are nice and cozy inside. grrrrrrr


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aaaw, I hope she's / they're ok :-(


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> this weekend was fun. First off, my husband is back from deployment! He came in on Thursday night. Next, the club I belong to hosted their biannual hunt test. I marshaled for Junior both days, first time to marshall. It went really smoothly and our group was small not many pros to fit in.Everyone was so laid back this time and it was a lot of joking and fun. The judges were great, it was a nice fast two days. Sunday we were done by noon, woot woot! Katniss got her junior title which was great. It seems like forever ago I started for the junior but I don't travel around to tests so basically I had to wait for fall for the chance to go for it. And Peaches got two more legs with my daughter running her so one more for her.
> The hugest accomplishment of the weekend was that Katniss picked up both her live fliers that were all flapping around and hissing! Instead of her getting all spooked and hesitant she just ran right up to them and fetched them up! I was so happy and surprised!! All that training with the live fliers paid off! The second day she even had to slightly wrestle a better hold on the moving bird but it wasn't anything I needed to coax, she had it! She lined perfectly, didn't cheat the bank at all, it was pretty much perfect both days.
> 
> One really cool thing that helped me out a lot is on Sunday after everything was done I went over to run the old senior blind set up to see how she would handle it. Our judges just flipped flopped from senior to junior on Sunday so our junior set up was the senior the previous day and so was the judge. I went over to the blind but had no clue that the judge was hanging out behind his car, it looked like no one was around. Well, he pops out and says, hey can I watch? I was nervous but said sure, I didn't have her collar with me or anything, just wanted to see where we were at for a senior blind. It was his blind so he told me where to stand and he watched. He said she would have passed, she was under control the whole time and she took all my casts. The second run was a handler error, I lined her up wrong ( I could barely see the ribbon as the sun was directly in my eyes) but as soon as she left I tweeted when I saw her taking the wrong line and I gave her a angle back and she took that straight to the bird. It was so exciting to have that opportunity for the judge to "judge" me and give me pointers on some stuff. Talk about making me feel a lot more confident!
> ...


Woot, Woot, Woot!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, we are three for three on JH passes. I held my breath a lot today, with Rose being sick for two weeks prior and seeing the first field golden refuse to go into the water. Here are the proud girls:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats! great job!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations you guys!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

On Saturday I was working the Masters and saw a car with Alaska plates. I wish I had time to go and talk to them but by the time we set up and cleaned up they were gone.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Long drive!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Since I am in the bragging mood; the number of people who were satisfied with the way the tests were run is increddible! We had people from OH, NJ, NY, PA, WV, VA, MI, MD, DE & NC. Many have wrote how well the tests were run and how they will be glad to come back in the future. 

Volunteers have pitched in, helped and made sure everything was run on time and flawlesly! The Marshalls were on top of everything. 

On Saturday morning at 7:30am there was a tractor there breaking up the ice for Master A third series in 17 degrees weather. All the helpers had warm hand and toe packs, hot chocolate and hot chilli.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations Rose, Darcy and Claudia!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The decision to stop training in groups was the best decision I could have made for Molly. I had been watching her attitude on the field deteriorate for several months. It has been 1.5 months since I had trained with the usual weekly groups and Molly has become a different dog, on and OFF the field. Overall, she is a much happier dog. She runs around like a younger dog (even though she is only 2). She has zoomies more often and she's like a puppy again. That was not something I expected. We mainly train alone now, except for a couple people I feel completely comfortable with. She runs harder for me, and shows 100000x more enthusiasm than she ever did when we trained in those groups. I was planning to go back to one group, but now I'm wondering why I'd even want to do that. Every two weeks we see our trainer who watches us run and tells me what I need to work on and gives me drills for "homework". I am very happy with the guidance I am getting from him and I am very happy with Molly's work ethic and attitude. We do have issues to address, but things are so much better now.

Another WIN for Molly is that I have been inviting my friend who owns Molly's BFF, Dolly (another golden girl a month older), out to train with us. Dolly has not had any sort of training in any venue. One day we decided to just see what Dolly would do when a big bumper is launched from the winger. It was not a short or very easy mark, but Dolly ran out there, hunted a bit, found the bumper, and brought it back to mom's feet! She obviously has some natural ability, but is lacking in the obedience department. And, she is a show bred girl! If Dolly will pick up a duck, I think she can get a Started title with very little work. This is great for Molly because I believe she considers Dolly as part of the "pack" and gets extremely jealous watching her run. I have used the opportunity to strengthen her honor. It probably also increases her desire but I can't tell because she's already running so wonderfully for me! More importantly, I think associating the training grounds and field training with her BFF and her favorite people in the world will be good for her attitude in the long run.

Today, while I was putting my things away, Molly was running up and down the bank of a partially frozen pond and whining, so I went to see what was going on. There were two ducks across the pond that were apparently taunting her. She tried to get in the pond but wasn't brave enough to go through the ice that was breaking under her paws, so she ran around the pond until she found an entry that wasn't frozen and swam around the ice to get to the ducks. Outside of training, she will always chase ducks on land but will only sometimes chase the ones that are swimming. For some reason, she thought that with this cold and frozen pond, it was the perfect time to go after some. I wish I could I could get in her head sometimes.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We only train in big groups once a month. I have been trying to go and train once a weekend with a smaller group and also tried to change locations and ponds. 

The big group is definitely different than a smaller group; IMHO you train in smaller groups to build up enthusiasm, confidence and skill and then you train in a big group to adjust to the testing atmosphere. The set ups in the big groups are done for the Master dogs and then the handlers with lower level dogs need to adjust themselves based on how they know their dog and either change the line, choose a shorter blind etc. 
It is a thin line between pushing your dog in the bigger group and also leaving there with your dog knowing he/she did a good job. If we have a bad day I stay after we put all the equipment away and mix a little training with play time as I want the last kennel command to be on a very positive note.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> We only train in big groups once a month. I have been trying to go and train once a weekend with a smaller group and also tried to change locations and ponds.
> 
> The big group is definitely different than a smaller group; IMHO you train in smaller groups to build up enthusiasm, confidence and skill and then you train in a big group to adjust to the testing atmosphere. The set ups in the big groups are done for the Master dogs and then the handlers with lower level dogs need to adjust themselves based on how they know their dog and either change the line, choose a shorter blind etc.
> It is a thin line between pushing your dog in the bigger group and also leaving there with your dog knowing he/she did a good job. If we have a bad day I stay after we put all the equipment away and mix a little training with play time as I want the last kennel command to be on a very positive note.


I have thought about this -- that group environments are more like test situations. However, Molly shows much more excitement at tests than she does at group training. I do not want to regularly put her in an environment that she obviously feels is stressful. She always does the work regardless of working in a group or alone with me, but the difference was in her attitude. VERY often people would tell me Molly did good work but I walk off the line upset because her attitude wasn't there. I have seen her run with lots of enthusiasm, so when she didn't have it in group settings, it was concerning to me.

One of the biggest upsides to training in a group was not having to buy the very expensive equipment. I'd rather have my own equipment, make my own setups, and train alone or with a few friends. I think part of what was affecting Molly was my own attitude when training in groups. I think it helps when I am around people I'm completely comfortable with, so I don't get nervous or self-conscious. I'll probably go to HRC training days, but other than that, I don't have any real plans to go back to regular group training sessions.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

They pick on your attitude and nerves before you know it yourself. If you leave the line upset it just lowers her confidence and then the next tme it will be even worse. 
The amazing thing about the dogs is that we communicate with them without even uttering a word.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dennis Voigt has an excellent DVD for training alone. He has great ideas for how to do marks by yourself. It's helped me a bunch. The other thing it shows is, how much faster you can train this way if you don't have a lot of time.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't believe it's only November and already the wind chill this afternoon was 6 degrees. Every is iced over already.
But we had fun, ran some great marks and he lined a 150 yard blind in heavy cover with a 25 mph crosswind. I was so pleased to see him really shoulder into the wind and stay on the line!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> Can't believe it's only November and already the wind chill this afternoon was 6 degrees. Every is iced over already.
> But we had fun, ran some great marks and he lined a 150 yard blind in heavy cover with a 25 mph crosswind. I was so pleased to see him really shoulder into the wind and stay on the line!


yup, it is cold and windy. Did I mention before how much I envy you guys for being able to train during the week? I got a text from the pro yesterday that there are some fliers left so I am going to try my best to make it this weekend to train. I had to make him aware though that Darcy just had a surgery to remove couple growths (pathology report just came back as benign), so she cannot train in water until the incision is completely closed. 
She has tried to scratch it and remove the inflatable collar during the day and almost ignored my commands thru the smart cams I installed in the house. 

I think I should join a dog crazy club; I monitor my dogs more than I did my kid, I know something is wrong with them within hours if not minutes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, I envy people who can train on weekends! It's why we're not part of a training group, the only ones I can find nearby only train on weekends.

I'm a charter member of the dog crazy club  .



Claudia M said:


> yup, it is cold and windy. Did I mention before how much I envy you guys for being able to train during the week? I got a text from the pro yesterday that there are some fliers left so I am going to try my best to make it this weekend to train. I had to make him aware though that Darcy just had a surgery to remove couple growths (pathology report just came back as benign), so she cannot train in water until the incision is completely closed.
> She has tried to scratch it and remove the inflatable collar during the day and almost ignored my commands thru the smart cams I installed in the house.
> 
> I think I should join a dog crazy club; I monitor my dogs more than I did my kid, I know something is wrong with them within hours if not minutes.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> LOL, I envy people who can train on weekends! It's why we're not part of a training group, the only ones I can find nearby only train on weekends.
> 
> *I'm a charter member of the dog crazy club*  .


Is there a membership application? 

The bigger training groups/clubs around here only meet once a month on a weekend. The set up is geared more towards upper level testing. What I like about it is that it does at least give you an idea on what you have to work on. But then it comes to when are you going to actually be able to work on those issues? If I only practice on handling a day or (luckily) two days on weekends it is not enough.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Is there a membership application?


Ha! 

As best as I can tell, the initial membership fee is FREE ... however once you're in you can never get out and the on-going cost is never disclosed but is EXTREMELY high with regard to money and time!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, true dat!




FTGoldens said:


> Ha!
> 
> As best as I can tell, the initial membership fee is FREE ... however once you're in you can never get out and the on-going cost is never disclosed but is EXTREMELY high with regard to money and time!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Trained a bit this morning, mostly Rose since Darcy had the surgery on Monday (she cannot wear a collar). Started with some handling drills with Rose, moved to couple fliers, then a double. I am in trouble with Rose, her memory is too good; her memory bird was in the same dirrection where the fliers were about 20 minutes earlier. She remembered both her fliers before she went to pick up the memory bird on the double. 
Then we adventured a bit with flushing chuckars. Needess to say we flunked; once that bird flew she did not sit on the whistle she chased them and she caught them in the air, got them down grabbed them and brought them back completely intact. Youser- was she excited afterwards!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey y'all! Its been so cold an so busy that training this week was not so good. More just playing in the field to burn steam quickly. Well, yesterday the girls were so antsy they pulled off a carton of sour cream on the counter and ate it. Wow. That has NEVER happened before. Not when they were puppies or anything. They are used to being worked five days a week so I guess they were telling us something. 

So today we got out there and did some short and far hand thrown marks. Both girls were rusty for some reason. Had to really hunt for nearly all of them. But they did get out there and work and now they're konked out on the bed. Hopefully next week we can get back into routine. It has been crazy since my husband has gotten home.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Hate to admit but I canot make it in this cold weather without long johns, smartwool socks, 5 layers of shirts, insulated boots and backup hand and toe warmers. DH looks at me and says: Call me when you get to Alaska! Sorry Stacey!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel ya. My thing is I'm freezing then from carrying around the equiptment I get hot. then I get cold from standing at the line. Then I get hot from reloading. Then I get cold again at the line. So i'm going back and forth the whole time. I have to have so many layers to get through it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The only consolation is that this is Tito's kind of weather. He'll hunt ALL DAY in this!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

same with Katniss. She has lost her darn mind.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Had some nippy mornings here as well. I had to pull out my winter bibs but they are toasty warm, of course temps in the 20's is cold here. 

Working on a bunch of stuff in line marks, primary/secondary selection, long land blinds with suction and factors, throwing a lot of singles and keeping up with our drills. In line marks have me the most worried right now. There are so many different looks that they can have, hip pocket, crossing.......then start adding cover and suction.....Yikes!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We're down to 6 hrs of daylight. In a few weeks our shortest day is 4.5 hrs. Normally it doesn't bother me, but this year we have very little snow cover. So we have no reflection of the light against the snow. The good news it's not hard to get around, the ground is super frozen and the ice is super thick on the ponds and marshes. The winds are strong and cut right through you. DH fixed up some LED lights for me to do yard drills so I can see. I'm happy with the dogs right now. They are moving along. All is good. Been getting to the shooting range every week. And we've been doing lots of road work with the dogs on our snow bikes in the trails. So we keep the dogs in good shape all winter. Our clubs already have our summer schedules out. So I've got my calendar for next year already figured out. In the photo below you can see our brown landscape with little snow and very icy trails. Studded snow tires on your snow bike is the only way to go.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> The winds are strong and cut right through you.
> DH fixed up some LED lights for me to do yard drills so I can see.



Excellent! 
(Hey Alaska, you DO realize that this is not normal behavior?  )


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Right now the sun is so low in the sky you can barely see it come up. It just has no warmth when it's up. Every year it's the same way. The snow helps reflect whatever little sun we have, but no snow this year makes it really dark. So I need those LED lights! I use the back parking lot at work for drills too. It's nicely lighted. I think Anney made a comment last winter that she never has used a sled to haul birds and bumpers. So put that on your list for Alaska training materials: LED light stands and a sled for hauling birds. But hey, my dogs are ready to go in the spring (they just have to learn how to swim again)! Do not let winter interrupt your training!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We went training yesterday. 

Gladys did a mark with a diversion bird and did a good job. Then there was a cheaty single into some cover, she barged right in and nailed everything. She didn't have to do the de-cheating singles along with most of the others.

Dee Dee did all singles, she did great except for one mark, she ran right over it and kept going. I cannot even describe how much running around she did. She covered that entire field and then some, including the cover patch! Sadly, she did come back empty handed and I had to go back out with her to pick it up.

She did a second series of singles but unfortunately our thrower misunderstood and threw her mark behind the tree island and her D.A.H. sent her for it. Poor Dee Dee, it was a losing proposition. She went around the tree island, convinced it was right behind it, and needed help. Kick self kick kick kick dumb Dawn for sending.

We didn't have time for a second series for Gladys b/c it got dark. But she had gone hiking in the morning. We all slept well last night  
They're such good dogs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like we are going to be stuck in the snow. 7" and still coming down hard. At least the girls are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

These were from the early morning play session. Then they "helped" shoveling the driveway. chase the shovels, ohh ohh ohhh snow up in the air, jump after the snow and then jump back on the shovel.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

unfortunately my dogs get very little field training opportunities. Because of this I keep my goals pretty low for them, but we still enjoy it when we have the chance. 

Today was Phoenix's first time to do some simple marks with a duck (he's had a duck one time before, just in my front yard to get the idea that he is supposed to hold it). 











I guess most of you don't want to hear about how it was 70 degrees out today...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nah, 70 degrees is much too warm for intensive field training


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> unfortunately my dogs get very little field training opportunities. Because of this I keep my goals pretty low for them, but we still enjoy it when we have the chance.
> 
> Today was Phoenix's first time to do some simple marks with a duck (he's had a duck one time before, just in my front yard to get the idea that he is supposed to hold it).
> 
> ...


Keep it up!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

AHHHH 70 degrees! I wish! Not too cold, not too hot!!! Perfect on land and water! I was mentioning the other day, out first JH test was in the middle of a summer day and it was hot as hell; the second one was in 20 degrees weather and cold as hell!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

For the ones I do not know on FB here are some serene winter pics of our back yard.


----------

